# live freebsd CD



## Boxmaker (Mar 10, 2010)

If BSD OS are extremely secure, would a live BSD CD be even more secure since it only
accesses RAM?  Would using a live BSD CD to check a financial account be the securest method available for the internet?  Are there live BSD CDs available for downloads like there are for Ubuntu, DSL, and Knoppix?


----------



## kutu62 (Mar 12, 2010)

google is good

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=468


----------

